# Plötzliche, ganz kurze Grafikfehler



## Sasic (3. April 2013)

Halli hallo,

ich habe seit 1-2 Monaten ein mehr oder weniger starkes Problem.. Ich werde mal versuchen es euch so gut wie möglich zu beschreiben..

Hauptsächlich in Spielen ( egal ob Modern Warfare, League of Legends oder World of Warcraft ) tritt bei mir in fast regelmäßigen Abständen ein, ja "flackern" (oder eher kurzes Bildwechsel bzw teilweise wechselndes Bild) auf, dieses Flackern aber in allen möglichen Varianten. Der Grafikfehler, also das Flackern hält auch nur 0,1 Sek an, also ganz ganz kurz. 
Das Flackern (teils-Bildwechsel) besteht wie schon gesagt aus verschiedenen Variationen, d.h. überwiegend ist es ein komplett weißes Bild, ab und an nur ein paar Linien (quer durch ganzen Monitor) und ab und zu sind es so eine art Blöcke aus strichen, diese Blöcke sind unterschiedlich groß und verteilt. Und manchmal ganz seltsame muster 

Wie gesagt sind diese Fehler immer nur ganz ganz kurz (blinken quasi auf)... im abstand von geschätzten 30-60 sek .. oder mal seltener...

Ich meine dieser fehler war gegen ende der zeiten meiner alten grafikkarte (hd 5850) auch schon, aber nur linienartig und nicht ganz so oft.. Jetzt hält eine hd7970 hin.

prozessor: i7 860,
8gb ddr3 1333 ram g.skill

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, vielen lieben dank

mfg flo


----------



## echterman (3. April 2013)

ich würde da zu einer systematischen fehlersuche raten. weil solche anzeigefehler viele fehlerquellen haben kann.

also standart prozedur:

- treiber aktuell? zur not neu installieren und alle treiber reste entfernen(manuell/Driver Cleaner)
- im PC alle Kabel überprüfen(steckverbindungen)
- Monitor an einem anderen Ausgang an der Graka anschließen und testen
- kreuztausch des Monitorkabels(DVI/HDMI)
- kreuztausch des Monitors
- kreuztausch Grafikkarte
- Games zur not neu installieren

damit kann man dann kabel und Monitor als fehlerquelle ausschließen. des weiteren wäre gut zu wissen ob dein system event. unterversorgt ist. sprich netzteil zu schwach ect.
schön wäre auch wenn du mal dein komplettes system posten könntest. mit mainboard, netzteil und Betriebsystem. wie alt ist deine HD7970?


----------



## Jelais99 (3. April 2013)

Das schaut eher nach einem Treiberproblem aus. Hast Du in letzter Zeit einen anderen Treiber installiert? Habe so etwas auch bei Skyrim beobachten können. Der Wechsel auf den Catalyst 13.1 hat da Abhilfe schaffen können.


----------



## Caps-lock (3. April 2013)

Wie warm wird dein Rechner und wie alt ist dein Netzteil ?


----------



## Sasic (9. April 2013)

> Das schaut eher nach einem Treiberproblem aus. Hast Du in letzter Zeit einen anderen Treiber installiert? Habe so etwas auch bei Skyrim beobachten können. Der Wechsel auf den Catalyst 13.1 hat da Abhilfe schaffen können.



hatte vorher 13.1 drauf, habe probehalber die beta 13.3 installiert.. selbes Problem.



> - treiber aktuell? zur not neu installieren und alle treiber reste entfernen(manuell/Driver Cleaner)



siehe frage 1



> - im PC alle Kabel überprüfen(steckverbindungen)
> - Monitor an einem anderen Ausgang an der Graka anschließen und testen
> - kreuztausch des Monitorkabels(DVI/HDMI)
> - kreuztausch des Monitors
> - kreuztausch Grafikkarte



abgearbeitet.



> Wie warm wird dein Rechner und wie alt ist dein Netzteil ?



cpu 30-45 grad, grafikkarte 50-60

ZM500-RS (500 Watt) TN5Z30 ... dez. 2009

habe die probleme nach wie vor ... an der grafikkarte selbst kann es nicht liegen oder?


----------



## Felix^^ (9. April 2013)

Ich denke deine Grafikkarte gibt den Geist auf.


----------



## Dagonzo (9. April 2013)

Sehe ich auch so.
Wenn es so aussieht, wie es teilweise hier bei den Bildern zu sehen ist, dann kannst du dich früher oder später von deiner Karte verabschieden.


----------

